# Foros Oportunidades Laborales Ofertas de Trabajo  ASISTENTE TECNICO DE APOYO

## cindy

*Programa de desarrollo Rural en la Región Lambayeque* 
Está en búsqueda de un asistente técnico de apoyo.            *Requisitos*  
-                     Ing. agrónomo  o Técnico Agropecuario
-                     Con experiencia en el manejo  de   quinua  orgánica , aguaymanto
-                     Conocimientos de  Microsoft office a nivel de usuario
-                     Disponibilidad de  residir en  Chiclayo
-                      Capacidad de trabajo en equipo
-                     Vocación de servicio 
Se ofrece: 
-          Remuneración acorde al mercado.
              Enviar C.V. hasta el día 27/06/2014 al cindy.teran@gmail.comTemas similares: Artículo: Amazonas exporta 150 toneladas de cacao criollo a Europa con apoyo técnico de Sierra Exportadora Artículo: Costa Rica brindará apoyo técnico para mejorar calidad del café peruano Asesoramiento tecnico en el cultivo de paprika Artículo: Minag brindará apoyo técnico a comunidades de etnia Awajun para mejorar sus cultivos ingeniero o tecnico en Hidroponia

----------

